# Este careto tiene el cirujeta follador de Valencia



## max314 (9 Mar 2019)

Una mujer que se folla a un matao con este careto ¿qué nombre tiene de toda la vida? 

Empieza por Pu.

Éscandalo médico-sexual en Valencia. El cirujano Luis Senís Segarra grabó múltiples vídeos manteniendo sexo con compañeras y pacientes - La Tribuna de España


----------



## Cui Bono (9 Mar 2019)

Yo creo que técnicamente no es delito, aunque no soy experto y juicios tenga y los gane. 
Si él no ha sido proactivo en la difusión y ellas se han dejado grabar... 

Este es un claro pecado bajo la óptica de la religión feminazi. Ellas tendrían el derecho a ser percutidas y que los maridos fueran corneados sin castigo para ellas (si el caso fuera el contrario, demonizarían el acto y echarían a los leones a su marido) . 

Cuando se descubre el pastel en vez de decir valientemente que "ejercen su libertad sexual" cargan contra el macho utilizado para satisfacerse, como si en el fondo hicieran una llamada a la Protección a la Familia (barrunto divorcios), La Dignidad Profesional (podrían haber ido a un hotel en vez de usar instalaciones públicas), La Imagen Pública de Fidelidad al Matrimonio o véte a saber qué. 

Resumiendo, son putas y las han pillado, y se nos vuelven dignas. 

Bien por el doctor. Si se ponen en bandeja y abiertas, hay que aprovechar. Ahora tendrá muchas más, tras el expediente sancionador, pero no le van a echar. En cambio, ellas van a tener que dar explicaciones. 

Machirulo 1 - Fémina Cosificada 0 

Muchas mentes enfermas feminazis están buscando ahora los resquicios legales para mandar el mensaje a la sociedad de que si quieren ser putas y amas de casa, esta difusión es delito. Que el doctor tenga suerte y buen abogado.


----------



## FuckedLife (9 Mar 2019)

tendrá buena POLLA


----------



## Clavisto (9 Mar 2019)

Parece familia de John Turturro.


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

Los maridos de las mujeres de la plantilla estarán haciendo cola para las pruebas de paternidad.

"Cariño, no es lo que parece."

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aventurero artritico (9 Mar 2019)

status.......si fuese el conserje o el limpiaculos no follaría ni con su mano.


----------



## ﷽ (9 Mar 2019)

Vaya foto más demigrante tiene en su Facebook.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (9 Mar 2019)

Esta es la foto de mi polla


----------



## Monchitto (9 Mar 2019)

Menudas zorras hijas de puta follándose un puto viejo que de no ser cirujano ni tocarian

Yo salgo a la calle y no veo zorras jóvenes con tíos de esa edad


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Mar 2019)

Tiene dos cosas que muchos no teneis aqui: PELO y CASH sano


----------



## NPI (9 Mar 2019)

Un saludo a la Policía del Pensamiento.


----------



## audienorris1899 (9 Mar 2019)

¿Son hermanos?


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Menudas zorras hijas de puta follándose un puto viejo que de no ser cirujano ni tocarian
> 
> Yo salgo a la calle y no veo zorras jóvenes con tíos de esa edad



Din del hilo


----------



## Pio-Pio (9 Mar 2019)

Pinta de omega, pero os jode que ha follado mas que vosotros follaréis en los tristes años que os quedan.....


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2019)

También folló con pacientes?


----------



## Aristarco (9 Mar 2019)

Pobre hombre,su vida arruinada y su prestigio tirado por el retrete.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Mar 2019)

La envidia os corroe, admitidlo coño!!, con Ardines que EPD os pasó lo mismo, no sopotais que alguien folle más que vosotros.


----------



## audienorris1899 (9 Mar 2019)

Imaginad a ese tío en el Tinder, ni tan siquiera le haría falta una descripción o fotos en su yate, para que todas le dieran like. Con esta foto sería suficiente:


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

Tacet dijo:


> Pobre hombre,su vida arruinada y su prestigio tirado por el retrete.



Te refieres al cornudo, no? 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Menuda cara de salido, y de vacilón. 
Es un hombre que no es feo , se le nota que está muy seguro de sí mismo y por supuesto está el tema del cash sano.
Algunas allí estarían pensando que podrían cazarle mediante el sexo, por eso le harían de todo. Pero un hombre casado es lo que tiene y más si tú no eres la única amante.
Sexo y nada más. Celos y venganzas. Si juegas con fuego te quemas.
Me pregunto qué estarán pensando los familiares y parejas de esta gente y desde luego él ya no se va a quitar la famita en la vida, a ver con que cara mira a sus futuros pacientes.


----------



## Aristarco (9 Mar 2019)

Y........el elemento clave de esta tragicomedia........apostaría que es la cocaina.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (9 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Menudas zorras hijas de puta follándose un puto viejo que de no ser cirujano ni tocarian
> 
> Yo salgo a la calle y no veo zorras jóvenes con tíos de esa edad



Tu eres de pueblo paleto , lo unico que ves son chanclis y gordas


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

Vivimos en una epoca magnifica, se esta grabando y comprobando como son las mujeres y eso quedara para la posteridad.
Ya no solo seran escritos, refranes y rumores.
Ahora en 1080p 60 fps o en 4k depende de la camara del movil.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Vivimos en una epoca magnifica, se esta grabando y comprobando como son las mujeres y eso quedara para la posteridad.
> Ya no solo seran escritos, refranes y rumores.
> Ahora en 1080p 60 fps o en 4k depende de la camara del movil.



Las mujeres y los hombres que no olvidemos que este hombre estaba casado y con hijos y de cara a la sociedad daba imagen de vida ejemplar.
Menuda pandilla.


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Menuda cara de salido, y de vacilón.
> Es un hombre que no es feo , se le nota que está muy seguro de sí mismo y por supuesto está el tema del cash sano.
> Algunas allí estarían pensando que podrían cazarle mediante el sexo, por eso le harían de todo. Pero un hombre casado es lo que tiene y más si tú no eres la única amante.
> Sexo y nada más. Celos y venganzas. Si juegas con fuego te quemas.
> Me pregunto qué estarán pensando los familiares y parejas de esta gente y desde luego él ya no se va a quitar la famita en la vida, a ver con que cara mira a sus futuros pacientes.



Esta gente tiene la fama ya ganada de antes. A ver si te piensas que en los foros internos no se intuyen esas cosas. 

Las que más se hacen las indignadas son las sanitarias. Así de hipócritas son.

Los comentarios entre varones son, por decirlo de algún modo, de un cariz heteropatriarcal.

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Las mujeres y los hombres que no olvidemos que este hombre estaba casado y con hijos y de cara a la sociedad daba imagen de vida ejemplar.
> Menuda pandilla.



Y la susodicha y el cornudo del marido también. La de veces que habrá llegado a casa a ducharse sin decir buenas noches. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Las mujeres y los hombres que no olvidemos que este hombre estaba casado y con hijos y de cara a la sociedad daba imagen de vida ejemplar.
> Menuda pandilla.



De los hombres se lleva diciendo toda la historia de la humanidad de todo.
A las mujeres se las defiende.


----------



## PiterWas (9 Mar 2019)

Joaquin Tuesta i Flan dijo:


> La envidia os corroe, admitidlo coño!!, con Ardines que EPD os pasó lo mismo, no sopotais que alguien folle más que vosotros.



No lo entienden, viven un complejo nuncafoller y viven en un mundo paralelo

No asimilan que un tipo como ese folle, segun ellos solo follan los supuestos alfas , y da igual que sea cirujano, lo mismo que ese follan siendo albañiles, barrenderos, etc etc


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> Esta gente tiene la fama ya ganada de antes. A ver si te piensas que en los foros internos no se intuyen esas cosas.
> 
> Las que más se hacen las indignadas son las sanitarias. Así de hipócritas son.
> 
> ...



Es que los hospitales/rama sanitaria tienen fama de eso, sí, pero una cosa es mantenerlo en la intimidad y que sea una mera intuición y otra que toda España les vea en acción.


----------



## xapk (9 Mar 2019)

"Lamantapla". Queda mucho feminismo por delante hasta eliminar esta lacra, de mujeres yéndose con tíos por su supuesto estatus y no por su atractivo físico.


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

xapk dijo:


> "Lamantapla". Queda mucho feminismo por delante hasta eliminar esta lacra, de mujeres yéndose con tíos por su supuesto estatus y no por su atractivo físico.



Espero por tu salud mental que sea sarcasmo.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> De los hombres se lleva diciendo toda la historia de la humanidad de todo.
> A las mujeres se las defiende.



Al contrario, a las mujeres que han hecho esto, de siempre se las ha llamado putas y han sufrido escarnio público e incluso en algunos países lo pagan con su vida.
Los hombres en cambio, han tenido amantes durante la historia de la humanidad, sin más consecuencias.
Seamos justos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Mar 2019)

La Jodienda no tiene enmienda dice el refrán, follar en tu puesto de trabajo no es de muy inteligentes, tarde o temprano se descubrirá el pastel, no me gustaría estar en el puesto de este por muy cirujano que sea y mucha pasta que tenga.


----------



## xapk (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Espero por tu salud mental que sea sarcasmo.



Pues evidentemente estoy imitando el lenguaje feminista, pero sí hay un poso de verdad que deberías ser capaz de ver: una mujer feminista pura, no mira el dinero ni querrá que ninguna mujer lo busque. Plantean las relaciones en términos de igualdad.

O dicho de otro modo: el feminismo entre otras cosas buscan acabar por estas mierdas de mujeres yéndose con hombres por pasta y status. En cierto modo esto sería un caso claro de lo que siempre llaman "el heteropatriarcado".


Por tanto, rechazando casos como éste (y yo el primero), estáis (estamos) rechazando el heteropatriarcado. Y bien que hacemos.


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Al contrario, a las mujeres que han hecho esto, de siempre se las ha llamado putas y han sufrido escarnio público e incluso en algunos países lo pagan con su vida.
> Los hombres en cambio, han tenido amantes durante la historia de la humanidad, sin más consecuencias.
> Seamos justos.



A las mujeres QUE HAN PILLADO haciendo eso.
Y a muchos hombres tambien.
Y muchos hombres murieron por sus mujeres, ya sea defendiendolas o en la guerra.
Etc...etc..etc..


----------



## FuckedLife (9 Mar 2019)

EL video??


----------



## SOY (9 Mar 2019)

Al tío le sale el dinero hasta por las orejas. No es un cirujano de tres al cuarto.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Sí hombre sí. Los barrenderos y albañiles con ese careto tienen a 10 tías a la vez.
> 
> Venga despierta payaso.



Yo te hablo como mujer y te dijo que es un hombre atractivo, independientemente de su trabajo. Maduro ya pero atractivo. Por cierto, su mujer y sus hijas ahora ya saben por qué siempre llegaba tarde a casa


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo te hablo como mujer y te dijo que es un hombre atractivo, independientemente de su trabajo. Maduro ya pero atractivo.



Y como mujer mientes mas que hablas.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo te hablo como mujer y te dijo que es un hombre atractivo, independientemente de su trabajo. Maduro ya pero atractivo.




Pues me ha decepcionado en el vídeo, creía que iba a ir mucho más subido.
Se le ve modosito, diciendo lo que hay que decir (_gracias a mi mujer y a mis hijas, me dicen que siempre llego tarde, entre tanto estudio y trabajo para las intervenciones _ ), pero ahí no sale dominando.

En el día a día seguro que sí es muy dominador. Esa posición da seguridad, y con seguridad se llega a esa posición. Es un círculo virtuoso que se retroalimenta, aunque lo malo es que conlleva un ego gigantesco, con todo lo malo que ello conlleva. Entre otros, la actividad sexual con notas frenéticas, que no es lo mismo que follar mucho y a muchas. El hecho de grabarlo es un indicador claro.


----------



## PiterWas (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Sí hombre sí. Los barrenderos y albañiles con ese careto tienen a 10 tías a la vez.
> 
> Venga despierta payaso.



Me dices a mi que despierte? sal a la calle y relacionate puto asperger, veras la realidad de la vida

Ahora sera que porque tu lo dices la gente que no tiene un buen trabajo no folla, como puede ser tan retrasado el doriticueva este 

Pero sin ir mas lejos.... el hermano de mi vecino no tiene un duro y gasta un renault clio del año la pera y se hincha a follar

MONGOLO


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues me ha decepcionado en el vídeo, creía que iba a ir mucho más subido.
> Se le ve modosito, diciendo lo que hay que decir (_gracias a mi mujer y a mis hijas, me dicen que siempre llego tarde, entre tanto estudio y trabajo para las intervenciones _ ), pero ahí no sale dominando.
> 
> En el día a día seguro que sí es muy dominador. Esa posición da seguridad, y con seguridad se llega a esa posición. Es un círculo virtuoso que se retroalimenta, aunque lo malo es que conlleva un ego gigantesco, con todo lo malo que ello conlleva. Entre otros, la actividad sexual con notas frenéticas, que no es lo mismo que follar mucho y a muchas. El hecho de grabarlo es un indicador claro.



En el vídeo ya queda claro que de cara a la sociedad vendía una imagen de buen marido y padrazo, trabajador, humilde y abnegado. luego la verdad era otra muy diferente. En su trabajo y con sus subordinadas era un hombre muy distinto.
La doble vida...


----------



## Petruska (9 Mar 2019)

En el video recogiendo el premio ya se le ve que tiene una cara de capullo de engreído y de falso que tira pa´trás.


----------



## Aristarco (9 Mar 2019)

El secreto para seducir no está en su careto,está en jaguar descapotable que aparca en la puerta de la clínica.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (9 Mar 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Me dices a mi que despierte? sal a la calle y relacionate puto asperger, veras la realidad de la vida
> 
> Ahora sera que porque tu lo dices la gente que no tiene un buen trabajo no folla, como puede ser tan retrasado el doriticueva este
> 
> ...



Cuanto fracalooser hay en el floro.

El tipo tiene pinta de chulo tipico del levante valenciano, como ha dicho Annita tiene cierto atractivo siendo maduro. Canas y pelazo no le faltan, y se mantiene relativa forma.

Unes a eso estatus y cash y las zorrupias acuden como las moscas a la miel.

Es cierto que tipos sin tanto cash y esa pinta follan lo que quieren. En mi entorno conozco mas de uno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Las mujeres y los hombres que no olvidemos que este hombre estaba casado y con hijos y de cara a la sociedad daba imagen de vida ejemplar.
> Menuda pandilla.



Claro retrasada pero de los hombres siempre se ha dicho que son infieles y puteros etc...

De las mujeres se dice que son buenas y santas. ESA ES LA DIFERENCIA RETRASADA


----------



## Petruska (9 Mar 2019)

"pinta de chulo típico del levante valenciano"

descripción CLAVADA !!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Mar 2019)

Se le ve espababilao, me apuesto las clanadracas a que con esa cara de panoli le pulieron a collejas en el cole.


----------



## Chimpu (9 Mar 2019)

Un poco cara de actor porno de brazzers tiene las cosas como son, lo que pasa que verlo en bata no le favorece mucho. En pelotas igual gana


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Mar 2019)

A las mujeres les pone mucho el poder, si llega a ser celador ese se mata a pajas.


----------



## Chimpu (9 Mar 2019)

Pavement dijo:


> A las mujeres les pone mucho el poder, si llega a ser celador ese se mata a pajas.



Tengo un amigo celador que ya se ha follado a varias de su hospital, hasta donde yo se una rumana , una negra celadora y una divorciada española aux enfermera y una médico a punto a punto

Y eso que tiene novia el hijo puta. ADEMÁS se va de putas , pilla una buena lumi, una vez cada dos o tres meses. Y además también alterna con las que pilla en intenete. Dice que follar con la misma mujer le cansa pero a la novia no la deja...tampoco viven juntos por lo que esto le da mucho juego


----------



## stuka (9 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Menudas zorras hijas de puta follándose *un puto viejo* que de no ser cirujano ni tocarian
> 
> Yo salgo a la calle y no veo zorras jóvenes con tíos de esa edad











Este es “un puto viejo”?

Cuántos añitos tienes, cariño?


----------



## luismarple (9 Mar 2019)

Joaquin Tuesta i Flan dijo:


> La Jodienda no tiene enmienda dice el refrán, follar en tu puesto de trabajo no es de muy inteligentes, tarde o temprano se descubrirá el pastel, no me gustaría estar en el puesto de este por muy cirujano que sea y mucha pasta que tenga.



Un tipo del nivel de ese estoy seguro de que puede rehacer su vida en otro país sin problema.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (9 Mar 2019)

Delgado y con pelo, folla cualquiera. Y siendo pijo con pasta, a muchísimas.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Mar 2019)

Comentarios de evaluación de la clínica del Doctor en Google:

Lurdes da Balbina
2 reseñas
hace 2 días
Mart gustó mucho el trato de la chica. Muy maja. Vino con la cara salpicada . Habria estado arreglamdo la aspiracion antes... el doctor muy cariñoso... muy educado . Parece un actor de cine

alonso roca
6 reseñas
hace 10 horas
Buena compenetración por parte de los trabajadores de la clínica aunque falla la asepsia y la difusión de la privacidad. Tienen que mejorar mucho en estos dos aspectos...


Miguel V
Local Guide · 38 reseñas · 5 fotos
hace 3 días
Espero que despues de grabar sus videos íntimos con la ropa quirúrgica, por lo menos se la cambien antes de antender la gente.
Por que sino......
Por lo demás, en cuanto a nivel de empresa, merecen un 10. Una empresa donde hay buen rollo y compenetración entre los trabajadores, funciona mejor.
Y por lo que se ve en el video, tienen muy buena "compenetración"...


J CE
1 reseña
hace un día
El doctor Luis Senis Segarra, si te agarra, te espatarra.

Lagarto jaen
1 reseña
hace un día
vaya paja mas tonta ha caido con el video. Mis dieses


Nan Do
1 reseña
hace 3 días
Me hizo una buena limpieza,

Mis dieses

Juan Echevarría
1 reseña
hace 18 horas
Lo mismo te hacen un empaste que te preñan a la novia. Muy profesionales.

Juan Molina Hierro
1 reseña
hace un día
Si tienes suerte te vas de allí con la cara llena de crema casera.
4

Gonzalo
5 reseñas · 3 fotos
hace un día
Pole


----------



## Desesperanzado (9 Mar 2019)

Esto es un Plaster de manual.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Mar 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Un tipo del nivel de ese estoy seguro de que puede rehacer su vida en otro país sin problema.



Sin duda, yo en su lugar desde luego me iría de España siendo como es la comidilla y la mofa en todas las redes sociales.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Joaquin Tuesta i Flan dijo:


> Sin duda, yo en su lugar desde luego me iría de España siendo como es la comidilla y la mofa en todas las redes sociales.



Aún tuvo la suerte de vender sus clínicas antes de todo esto, llega a ser ahora y no le pagan ni la mitad.


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2019)

Pues con la ley en la mano, su mujer tiene todo a favor para desplumar a este gallo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Aún tuvo la suerte de vender sus clínicas antes de todo esto, llega a ser ahora y no le pagan ni la mitad.



Además de ser un lince con las mujeres tiene visión de negocio, nadie compraría esas clínicas tras el escándalo.


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2019)

Y el careto de las que se ha jincado=?


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

*Si follan con "ciclados" o guaperas son putas. 
Si follan con quien a ti te parece "feo" son putas.*

Hacéoslo mirar más de uno.

Si no conoces en persona al tijepo este mejor no divagues sobre por qué folla tanto. Solo por una foto no se ve mucho. No sería el primer "matao" que liga mucho por sus habilidades sociales.

Y os recuerdo que también lo hacía con compañeras = al mismo nivel económico y sin nada que envidiar del cirujano en cuanto a dinero.


----------



## calzonazos (9 Mar 2019)




----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Y os recuerdo que también lo hacía con compañeras = al mismo nivel económico y sin nada que envidiar del cirujano en cuanto a dinero.



No estaban al mismo nivel económico NI DE COÑA. Él a un orden de magnitud (o dos) superior a sus compañeras.


Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Senpali (9 Mar 2019)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene dos cosas que muchos no teneis aqui: PELO y CASH sano



Pero no tiene vergüenza.  Es un puto degenerado de primera categoría.... y ahora todo el mundo lo sabe. ¡Con nombres y apellidos... Cágate lorito!


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Mar 2019)

Senpali dijo:


> Pero no tiene vergüenza.  Es un puto degenerado de primera categoría.... y ahora todo el mundo lo sabe. ¡Con nombres y apellidos... Cágate lorito!



Si supieras las orgias q se montan en los hospitales...a . este solo le han pillado quizás por tonto o por jugar demasiado


----------



## Poleman (9 Mar 2019)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Comentarios de evaluación de la clínica del Doctor en Google:
> 
> Lurdes da Balbina
> 2 reseñas
> ...



joder los comentarios son de burbujeros


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Vaya nivel debes tener para ver a ese feo atractivo.
> 
> Una prueba más de que ven todo con las gafas del dinero.



Pues sí, me resulta atractivo ¿ qué quieres que te diga? , en eso consiste ser atractivo, en que pese a no tener una belleza perfecta puedes gustar y gracias a Dios que esto es así, si sólo pudieran atraer los guapísimos de portada de revista, el 99,99 % de la población nos quedaríamos para vestir santos.


----------



## Poleman (9 Mar 2019)

lisandro garrone
1 reseña
hace 2 días-
El doctor un encanto , Verónica , otro encanto yo no entiendo cómo puede estar con un médico así... Verónica si lees esto: quiero que sepas que me encantas , volve por favor!!! Te amo , no me importa el vídeo , te puedo perdonar.
12
joder


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (9 Mar 2019)

Tiene mirada de cabronazo Vitaldent, eso a las tías les pone.


----------



## Poleman (9 Mar 2019)

Leandro Gado
Local Guide · 17 reseñas
hace 7 horas-
Practican implantologia, ya sea vaginal u oral.
Lo recomiendo


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Deja de decir paridas, ese tío es CERO atractivo y lo que tienes que hacer es decirlo y reconocerlo como si fuera un reponedor no un millonario.
> 
> Tiene una cara de huevo de pringao con papada y ojos de moro que tiran de espaldas, calvo, fofo, viejo, es feo de cojones, no lo ves atractivo lo ves millonario y ahora famoso.
> 
> Por favor que asquerosas son. Hacen vomitar al niño Jesús.



Bueno pues lo que tú digas. A mí también me parece extraño que os guste Inés Arrimadas que es una chica normalísima, corrientísima y sin embargo, os gusta a muchos.
Si fuera reponedor también lo miraría y diría pues no es guapo pero tampoco es feo. Aquí se le ve en movimiento y para mi gusto gana.
Eso sí, como persona un cero pelotero.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Deja de decir paridas, ese tío es CERO atractivo y lo que tienes que hacer es decirlo y reconocerlo como si fuera un reponedor no un millonario.
> 
> Tiene una cara de huevo de pringao con papada y ojos de moro que tiran de espaldas, calvo, fofo, viejo, es feo de cojones, no lo ves atractivo lo ves millonario y ahora famoso.
> 
> Por favor que asquerosas son. Hacen vomitar al niño Jesús.





Las tías follan mitología, historia personal, casi todo se desarrolla en su propia mente. 
Y el status vence a las caras y a los cuerpos.
Que está bien ser guapo, que está bien tener cuerpazo, pero las cosas como son.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> No estaban al mismo nivel económico NI DE COÑA. Él a un orden de magnitud (o dos) superior a sus compañeras.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Claro, no hay mujeres cirujanas o médicos ganando dinero. 

Y en todo caso que yo sepa follaban gratis , sin cobrar ni esperar matrimonio ni forrarse con el cirujano.

Menudas pajas mentales se hacen algunos...


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (9 Mar 2019)

Tacet dijo:


> Pobre hombre,su vida arruinada y su prestigio tirado por el retrete.



Ninguna pena.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Deja de decir paridas, ese tío es CERO atractivo



*Si la atracción no fuera algo SUBJETIVO solo follarían los que se parecen a Brad Pit.*
Si ligan tíos feísimos del estilo de Gabino Diego no me digas que ves tan raro que este cirujano ligue, que tampoco tiene la cara llena de verrugas ni nada raro.

*LA ATRACCIÓN ES SUBJETIVA. Una cosa es ser guapo según los cánones culturales(aunque también hay subjetividad) y otra atraer a alguien.*

Yo no le veo ningún atractivo a novios de algunas amigas lo mismo que yo he salido con alguno del que han dicho que les parecía "viejo", etc... Y curiosamente ese "viejo y con mal tipo" es el tío más ligón que he conocido. No liga por su físico y tampoco por dinero. Liga por su enorme atractivo hablando y saber estar. Su poca belleza objetiva la compensa con unos gestos embaucadores. Tampoco es feo ,es resultón. Tiene lorzas y tripa pero liga todo lo que quiere y muchas de ellas son de alto nivel cultural y económico.
Así que el forero con lorzas y tripa que no ligue que no le eche la culpa a que no es un ciclado de gimnasio, esto o lo otro.

Una misma cara puede ser atractiva o no según los gestos que haga el propietario de la cara y su ACTITUD.
Hay guapos con cara de lerdos porque así es su GESTO. Guapos que en cuanto abren la boca deseas que la hubieran dejado cerrada(porque hablan como tontos) etc...
Pero explicar esto a hombres es como explicar a un ciego los colores.

A saber por qué liga tanto ese cirujano pero apuesto a que en el trato tiene algo que atrae.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Las tías follan mitología, historia personal, casi todo se desarrolla en su propia mente.
> Y el status vence a las caras y a los cuerpos.
> Que está bien ser guapo, que está bien tener cuerpazo, pero las cosas como son.



Harta estoy en este foro, de abrir hilos con foros de mujeres que me parecen difíciles de mirar y leer montones de comentarios del tipo " me la fo" " como el zapato de un payaso"...
Los hombres sois más críticos con otros hombres y las mujeres más críticas con otras mujeres.
Como digo, menos mal que la gente normal también puede ser atractiva.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Pero qué cojones dices de mitología si todas se casan con un puto calvo o gordo mediocre al que exprimen.




Digo follar, no casarse.
El casarse es un "conformarse" con lo que creen que ya no pueden conseguir algo mejor.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Harta estoy en este foro, de abrir hilos con foros de mujeres que me parecen difíciles de mirar y leer montones de comentarios del tipo " me la fo" " como el zapato de un payaso"...
> Los hombres sois más críticos con otros hombres y las mujeres más críticas con otras mujeres.
> Como digo, menos mal que la gente normal también puede ser atractiva.




Nuestra sexualidad es diferente, más física. En general, claro.
Las tías no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre otras tías.


----------



## ProfePaco (9 Mar 2019)

Yo desde que saqué la cátedra follo más y punto.

Y cada vez doy más asco por viejo pelotero, pero cada vez ligo más. Indicador de que se acerca otra crisis. Las mujeres lo huelen.


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Claro, no hay mujeres cirujanas o médicos ganando dinero.
> 
> Y en todo caso que yo sepa follaban gratis , sin cobrar ni esperar matrimonio ni forrarse con el cirujano.
> 
> Menudas pajas mentales se hacen algunos...



Son odontólogos subcontratados por el cirujano. 

No estoy hablando de diferencias de 1000, 2000 o 3000 pavos mensuales, que eso es calderilla. Sino de muchísimo más.

Cirujanos conozco muchísimos. Con putas y barcos, pocos. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Nuestra sexualidad es diferente, más física. En general, claro.
> Las tías no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre otras tías.



Y los hombres no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre los hombres.


Hombre objetivamente guapísimo y con cuerpazo, no me atrae lo más mínimo:



Hombre muchísimo más normal, me parece atractivo no, lo siguiente:


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Jajajajaja pero qué PUTAS SON por favor.
> 
> Y efectivamente la preselección ya las predispone a todas a verlo atractivo y asumir que debe tener algo que atrae.
> 
> ...



¡Pero qué cojones dices ,flipado de mierda! Si acaso lo dirás por lo reputa que es tu puta madre. 

¿He dicho yo que lo veo atractivo? NO. A simple vista NO ME LO PARECE.
He dicho que si liga tanto pese a que por la foto no parece gran cosa ALGO HABRÁ y no será solo el ser cirujano.
Sois vosotros los que prejuzgáis presuponiendo que todas las que se folla son unas interesadas o no se qué pajas mentales vuestras. 

Venga, gilipollas ¡a ver si aprendes a leer!


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y los hombres no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre los hombres.
> 
> 
> Hombre objetivamente guapísimo y con cuerpazo, no me atrae lo más mínimo:
> ...



Hombre ,de elegir entre esos dos es que el primero hasta me parece sosísimo de cara. 

Espera, ahora vendrán a decirte que te quedas con el segundo por dinero , porque es famoso bla, bla...

Estos "mujerólogos" van de culo. Luego no entienden por qué no ligan.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> No estaban al mismo nivel económico NI DE COÑA. Él a un orden de magnitud (o dos) superior a sus compañeras.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



¿Y aunque así fuera?

Estáis fatal. ¿Es envidia porque un tío con cara normalota folla más que vosotros y hay que buscar excusas tontas?

-*Si ligan con un tío con pasta* = putas que van por dinero(aunque al follar no cobren ni piensen tener con él una relación seria). Estas ni salían con él a cenar, él no pagaba ni las fantas.
-*Si ligan con un tío sin pasta *= putas que se lo ligan porque buscan ciclados , malotes, bla, bla...
-*Si ligan con un negro*= putas porque solo van con el por él tamaño de la polla.

Patéticos.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Hombre ,de elegir entre esos dos es que el primero hasta me parece sosísimo de cara.
> 
> Espera, ahora vendrán a decirte que te quedas con el segundo por dinero , porque es famoso bla, bla...
> 
> Estos "mujerólogos" van de culo. Luego no entienden por qué no ligan.




Es lo que os decía arriba: folláis con la cabeza, más que con el cuerpo. Y no me refiero a que veáis a Russell como a un millonario, es otro tema, percepciones vuestras (lo que no obsta a que muchas veces sólo se mire la cartera, un Berlusconi por ejemplo con pibones extremos).

Fijaos si los tíos y las tías somos diferentes, incluso teniendo la misma inclinación sexual, que si al modelo soso y a Russell Crow o como se escriba los metes en una discoteca gay, el modelo arrasa y Russell...bueno, puede que tenga que invitar a algunas fantas o a algún popper 

No pasa nada, la vida es así.


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Hombre ,de elegir entre esos dos es que el primero hasta me parece sosísimo de cara.
> 
> Espera, ahora vendrán a decirte que te quedas con el segundo por dinero , porque es famoso bla, bla...
> 
> Estos "mujerólogos" van de culo. Luego no entienden por qué no ligan.



Además mentirosas, o cínicas.


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Hombre ,de elegir entre esos dos es que el primero hasta me parece sosísimo de cara.
> 
> Espera, ahora vendrán a decirte que te quedas con el segundo por dinero , porque es famoso bla, bla...
> 
> Estos "mujerólogos" van de culo. Luego no entienden por qué no ligan.



Según ellos las mujeres sólo nos guiamos por el dinero y no les vamos a hacer cambiar de opinión.

Si dices que un hombre normal físicamente y rico te parece atractivo, es que ya ves con los ojos de la codicia y eres una cualquiera.


----------



## Don Redondón (9 Mar 2019)

quiero ver cuantos implantes les ha puesto a la zorras polifolladas


----------



## ﷽ (9 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y los hombres no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre los hombres.
> 
> 
> Hombre objetivamente guapísimo y con cuerpazo, no me atrae lo más mínimo:
> ...



Buen trolleo. El primero es feo y un Don Nadie. El segundo es Russell Crow.

Pero sikel tiene razón en que la pasta no es lo más importante, ni siquiera el estatus. ¿Quieres una tía que esté contigo por tu estatus pero en realidad no sienta una mierda o quieres una tía se abrace a ti todo el día, juguetee contigo en la cama, te levante con una sonrisa entre besos y esté enamorada de tu polla? Yo no quiero lo primero. No me interesan polvos si no hay atracción mutua. Si eso cuando sea viejo y no atraiga a ninguna que me guste.

Otro concepto erróneo que se suele manejar aquí es que las tías van siempre a por el tío más deseable, en términos de físico, estatus, etc. Falso. Hay muchas tías inseguras que para una relación lo máximo que buscan es alguien con un nivel atractivo y socioeconómico semejante al suyo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

jam dijo:


> Además mentirosas, o cínicas.



¿Me vas a negar TÚ A MÍ que de esos dos tíos de la foto si tengo que juzgar solo por dicha foto me quedo SIN DUDARLO con Russel porque el modelo no me inspira nada? 

Pero qué impresentables sois.


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Mar 2019)

Tiene cara de perro pachón.


----------



## Leer (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Me vas a negar TÚ A MÍ que de esos dos tíos de la foto si tengo que juzgar solo por dicha foto me quedo SIN DUDARLO con Russel porque el modelo no me inspira nada?
> 
> Pero qué impresentables sois.



Si estuvieses en la panadería comprando el pan, y no supieses quien es Russell Crow y entrasen esos dos por la puerta vestidos normales. El primero, joven, esbelto, fuerte con buen pelo y el segundo tirando a señor mayor gordito ya te digo yo que verías al joven más atractivo. 

Si ese tipo no fuese famoso ninguna os fijaríais en él andando por la calle.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Mar 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> ¿Son hermanos?



Tienen la caída de ojos de George Clooney. Una mezcla entre taciturno, experimentado y persona falta de cariño. Las vuelve locas


----------



## vacutator (9 Mar 2019)

Luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Y aunque así fuera?



Un médico que no folla en un hospital es porque no quiere, porque es repulsivo o un mangina.

Los hospitales son campos de chochos. Es como en las discotecas, pero a la inversa. El roce hace el cariño, y son muchas horas, ya tu saaabes. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Bluf dijo:


> Si estuvieses en la panadería comprando el pan, y no supieses quien es Russell Crow y entrasen esos dos por la puerta vestidos normales. El primero, joven, esbelto, fuerte con buen pelo y el segundo tirando a señor mayor gordito ya te digo yo que verías al joven más atractivo.
> 
> Si ese tipo no fuese famoso ninguna os fijaríais en él andando por la calle.





Estáis fatal. No tenéis NI PUTA IDEA. Pobrecitos, así le va a algunos.

Para empezar si el modelo ese sale en fotos se presupone que también es famoso/con dinero. Eso si el criterio fuera el dinero como dictan vuestras pajas mentales.

Repito: entre esos dos y basándome solo en LA CARA/gesto pues no los conozco en persona me la suda a qué se dedique cada uno. Por ASPECTO me quedo con Russel sin dudarlo. Por lo mismo que he tenido un ligue con tripa y lorzas (más gordo que Russel) y que me atraía mucho más que ese modelo y 50 más todos juntos.
Y eso usando el ejemplo que ha puesto OTRA FORERA, pero tengo más ejemplos de gordos-viejos-poco cachas que me parecen más ATRACTIVOS que supuestos "tios buenos" jovencitos.

*Igual estáis PROYECTANDO *porque sois vosotros el sexo visual y superficial.
Igual sois vosotros los que prefiriríais a la modelo sosa y ni de coña elegiríais a una madurita interesante porque antes que en la cara y el gesto os fijáis en si está cachas o su edad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> Un médico que no folla en un hospital es porque no quiere, porque es repulsivo o un mangina.
> 
> Los hospitales son campos de chochos. Es como en las discotecas, pero a la inversa. El roce hace el cariño, y son muchas horas, ya tu saaabes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Ah, ¿ahora hablas del roce y el cariño y que cualquier médico folla?
¿No era puro interés de las malvadas enfermeras que solo follan con ricos?


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Mar 2019)

vacutator dijo:


> Luego pasa lo que pasa



Es por eso que la perfección humana se alcanzó en el paleolítico. Folleteaban los más guapos con las más guapas sin más criterio de selección, porque no había status económico ni prestigio social que pudieran eclipsar una buena genética.


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Estáis fatal. No tenéis NI PUTA IDEA. Pobrecitos, así le va a algunos.
> 
> Para empezar si el modelo ese sale en fotos se presupone que también es famoso/con dinero. Eso si el criterio fuera el dinero como dictan vuestras pajas mentales.
> 
> ...



¿A quien se parece mas tu padre al modelo de la foto o a Russel?
Porque igual por eso te parece mas atractivo.
Y no es coña ni trolleo.
Estudia psicología antes de decir a los demás que proyectan.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Mar 2019)

Vaya cara de puto SUBNORMAL que tiene. Pero como es el que manda, eso lo convierte en alfa politico. Es decir, no es el alfa fisico, el que tiene el poder fisico, el que atrae sexualmente por sus genes. Sino el que ostenta poder administrativo, el que atrae a las hembras mas putas que solo buscan sustento.

Dicho eso, que me suda la puta polla, el hijo de puta deberia ser detenido. Pero no por las gilipolleces que estais diciendo, sino por el hecho de estar de follisqueos en hospital publico


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

vacutator dijo:


> Luego pasa lo que pasa



Pero ese caso fue asi:
Doctó, Doctó ¿Como me preño rapido de Paquirri?
No se preocupe que le hago una in vitro sin el vitro ahora mismo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> ¿A quien se parece mas tu padre al modelo de la foto o a Russel?
> Porque igual por eso te parece mas atractivo.
> Y no es coña ni trolleo.
> Estudia psicología antes de decir a los demás que proyectan.





Mi padre no se parece nada a ninguno de esos dos.
Y que ahora salgas con esa teoría es otra gilipollez. A lo mejor eres tú quien necesita estudiar.

*Menuda panda de superficiales e imbéciles si no sois capaces de entender que nos guste más Russel que el modelo soso.* Estamos hablando de quién nos atrae más por una simple foto ¡OJO! 
Así os va ¡mujerólogos de pacotilla!


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mi padre no se parece nada a ninguno de esos dos.
> Y que ahora salgas con esa teoría es otra gilipollez. A lo mejor eres tú quien necesita estudiar.
> 
> *Menuda panda de superficiales e imbéciles si no sois capaces de entender que nos guste más Russel que el modelo soso.* Estamos hablando de quién nos atrae más por una simple foto ¡OJO!
> Así os va ¡mujerólogos de pacotilla!



Superficiales? Joder, es que elijas al que elijas te basas sólo en el físico.


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mi padre no se parece nada a ninguno de esos dos.
> Y que ahora salgas con esa teoría es otra gilipollez. A lo mejor eres tú quien necesita estudiar.
> 
> *Menuda panda de superficiales e imbéciles si no sois capaces de entender que nos guste más Russel que el modelo soso.* Estamos hablando de quién nos atrae más por una simple foto ¡OJO!
> Así os va ¡mujerólogos de pacotilla!



Vale entonces tu padre se parece mas a Russel entonces.


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Superficiales? Joder, es que elijas al que elijas te basas sólo en el físico.



Pero hombre no seas tan directo, torturala mas indirectamente que sufra echando humo por las orejas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Porque eres una vieja, gorda y fea de mierda, cojones.
> 
> Que sois la hostia mintiendo para creeros vuestras mentiras. Como no puedes aspirar a tíos guapos acabáis viendo guapos a los putos ricos o los que os convengan.
> 
> Mentiras siempre las mujeres, incapaces de admitir la realidad en la puta vida. Qué puto asco de seres por favor.




Y dale ¿qué jodida parte de que el atractivo me parece Russel y no el otro es la que no entiendes?
¡Que no me atrae NADA el otro, da igual que yo le guste a él ,si yo soy así o asá y demás pajas mentales tuyas! QUE NO ME GUSTA y punto. 

Menuda panda de borregos. Hay que ser impresentables para ponerse a AFIRMAR QUE NUESTROS GUSTOS son estos o los otros. *¿Vais a discutir MIS GUSTOS y decir que miento? esto es el colmo. *
Vuestra obsesión llega a unos límites que son para hacérselo mirar.

Anda y que os den por culo ¡amargados y envidiosos!


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Vale entonces tu padre se parece mas a Russel entonces.



Pero qué hijo de puta, negando por sistema lo que digo.
Pero qué cojones sabrás tú de mi padre, que se parece a este como un huevo a una castaña ¡so leerdo!
Nunca he salido con NADIE que se parezca a mi padre ¡entre otras cosas en España hay pocos rubios con ojos azules!

¡PEDAZO DE GILIPOLLAS que sois algunos!


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Pero qué hijo de puta, negando por sistema lo que digo.
> Pero qué cojones sabrás tú de mi padre, que se parece a este como un huevo a una castaña ¡so leerdo!
> Nunca he salido con NADIE que se parezca a mi padre ¡entre otras cosas en España hay pocos rubios con ojos azules!
> 
> ¡PEDAZO DE GILIPOLLAS que sois algunos!



Por tu reacción emocional y lenguaje ofensivo deduzco que has tenido sueños eroticos con tu padre.


----------



## CideH (9 Mar 2019)

FuckedLife dijo:


> tendrá buena POLLA



No, es que las hace "de reír"


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Por tu reacción emocional y lenguaje ofensivo deduzco que has tenido sueños eroticos con tu padre.



Pobrecito degenerado. Te ha pasado a ti con tu puta madre y proyectas en los demás.

Deduces con el pito, que es el único cerebro que usas.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Mi padre no se parece nada a ninguno de esos dos.
> Y que ahora salgas con esa teoría es otra gilipollez. A lo mejor eres tú quien necesita estudiar.
> 
> *Menuda panda de superficiales e imbéciles si no sois capaces de entender que nos guste más Russel que el modelo soso.* Estamos hablando de quién nos atrae más por una simple foto ¡OJO!
> Así os va ¡mujerólogos de pacotilla!




A ti te gustan moros y turcos, que ya lo sabemos jijiji

Por cierto el doctorsito gasta buen rabo. Quizá eso es lo que les atraía a ella.


----------



## atracurio (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Ah, ¿ahora hablas del roce y el cariño y que cualquier médico folla?
> ¿No era puro interés de las malvadas enfermeras que solo follan con ricos?



Médicos, ricos, jefes, proveedores...

Es el status y el nivel de vida PERCIBIDO, que puede ser real o no, e incluso muchas veces idealizado. 

Cuando uno se encuentra en esa situación, tiene que ir con pies de plomo y vigilar mucho con quien se junta. Hay mucha interesadilla. 

Por no hablar de la que directamente es una comebolsas, de las cuales hay barriobajeras y premium.

La hipergamia existe. Claro que existe. 


Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nass (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Pobrecito degenerado. Te ha pasado a ti con tu puta madre y proyectas en los demás.
> 
> Deduces con el pito, que es el único cerebro que usas.



Y dale con lo de proyectar jajaja ¿tienes complejo de movie records o que?

Un poquito mas de nivel que esto no es forofemenino.
Me estoy empezando a creer que eres mujer y todo, porque de tener mas rabo que la pantera rosa yo que tu me iba a urgencias rapidito.
Embolia in progress...


----------



## crash2012 (9 Mar 2019)

La foto que tiene con el "preparao Felipe" en camiseta y sudados ambos de hacer deporte,en plan colega,ya le da un nivel superior,a los ojos de su entorno y ya te da una idea cual es su entorno.

Si folla pakirrin con modelos por tener status o famoso...cualquiera con status,dinero,famoso,,etc etc follara mas que nosotros

Cirujano reconocido, con cash sano y sin taras en la cabeza....queda todo dicho.

Si fuese reponedor del carrefour tambien follaria ,porque el tio es normalito, pero jugaria en otra liga y tendria otro mercado(derroidas con +40 años)


----------



## Bestiaju (9 Mar 2019)

Mirad el lado bueno de todo esto. Acabais de comprobar que no necesitais el físico de un Brad Pitt para follar, aunque siempre insistan en ello los típicos acomplejados.

Estudiad, trabajad, conseguid estatus y acumulad recursos.... vendrán solas. 

Eso y un poco de labia claro. Todo está a vuestro alcance. Incluso Siken solo por 40 eurillos de nada.


----------



## Voxista Profesional (9 Mar 2019)

FuckedLife dijo:


> tendrá buena POLLA



Típico comentario de picha corta acomplejado. Puto fracasado.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (9 Mar 2019)

Si para vosotros este tío no es un alfa (y no sólo por ser rico) es que no entendéis para nada a las mujeres


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Me vas a negar TÚ A MÍ que de esos dos tíos de la foto si tengo que juzgar solo por dicha foto me quedo SIN DUDARLO con Russel porque el modelo no me inspira nada?
> 
> Pero qué impresentables sois.



No, lo que yo digo, es que si te pongo dos tíos desconocidos, como los de las fotos, te quedas con el joven buenorro. No seas cínica. Y por supuesto que no dudas. Es que encima en la foto que has puesto de Rusell, parece retrasado mental (que lo mismo lo es).


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Mar 2019)

jam dijo:


> No, lo que yo digo, es que si te pongo dos tíos desconocidos, como los de las fotos, te quedas con el joven buenorro. No seas cínica. Y por supuesto que no dudas. Es que encima en la foto que has puesto de Rusell, parece retrasado mental (que lo mismo lo es).



Pues yo te digo que NO ES ASÍ y la prueba es que pudiendo elegir entre "desconocidos/gente normal" ya he salido con tíos que no encajan con la descripción de buenorro.
Y antes de que salgas con la gilipollez de si soy vieja, gorda, esto o lo otro...repito: al elegir la foto de Russel estoy diciendo cuál prefiero juzgando por la foto , no cual me preferiría a mí.

*TÚ NO ME VAS A DECIR A MÍ CUALES SON MIS GUSTOS* . Llama cínica a tu puta madre.

No tenéis ni puta idea y lo peor es que venís a decirnos a las demás lo que supuestamente preferimos. El colmo de la desfachatez.

Por cierto: YO NO HE PUESTO ESOS EJEMPLOS NI LA FOTO DE RUSSEL(que no es ni de lejos mi actor favorito). OTRA FORERA puso las fotos y dijo que prefería a Russel, ante lo cual yo dije que también haría la misma elección DE TENER QUE ELEGIR ENTRE ESOS DOS.

Y me la suda lo que parezca Russell en esa foto. La cuestión es que el modelo no me inspira NADA.

*Igual estáis proyectando lo superficiales que sois vosotros.*


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Eso y un poco de labia claro. Todo está a vuestro alcance. Incluso Siken solo por 40 eurillos de nada.



Sólo con la labia es posible, aunque sea sólo por un tiempo; más o menos largo en función de lo listas que sean. Les encanta vivir en la fantasía. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elmastonto (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Una mujer que se folla a un matao con este careto ¿qué nombre tiene de toda la vida?
> 
> Empieza por Pu.
> 
> Éscandalo médico-sexual en Valencia. El cirujano Luis Senís Segarra grabó múltiples vídeos manteniendo sexo con compañeras y pacientes - La Tribuna de España



Sí, un matao dice jaja... un tío a su edad con ese frontal y línea de pelo INTACTA, ya está por encima de la inmensa mayoría, que ni de coña conservan ese estado capilar, incluso más jóvenes. Por lo demás un físico normal, no obeso, no barriga cervezera, imagen aséptica. No sé, igual tu eres la reencarnación de Paul Newman.


----------



## Bestiaju (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Pero retrasado que en este foro la edad media son 52 años, de qué cojones hablas de estudiad y conseguid estatus si aqui solo estais fracasados edad de abuelos.



Ahhh que te follas a Calopez.... pues haberlo dicho antes hombre. Si tienes información privilegiada al respecto nada que decir.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

Un tío que además de tener un barco que vale más que el piso donde vive el 90% de este foro estaba considerado el mejor profesional de cirugía maxilofacial de Valencia y algunos aún se preguntan por qué las traía locas (aparte de que para tener 50 tacos se conserva de puta madre)


----------



## Nass (10 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Pues yo te digo que NO ES ASÍ y la prueba es que pudiendo elegir entre "desconocidos/gente normal" ya he salido con tíos que no encajan con la descripción de buenorro.
> Y antes de que salgas con la gilipollez de si soy vieja, gorda, esto o lo otro...repito: al elegir la foto de Russel estoy diciendo cuál prefiero juzgando por la foto , no cual me preferiría a mí.
> 
> *TÚ NO ME VAS A DECIR A MÍ CUALES SON MIS GUSTOS* . Llama cínica a tu puta madre.
> ...



Bueno has pasado de proyectando a protectando..... pues este es el nivel


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Bueno has pasado de proyectando a protectando..... pues este es el nivel



*Nivelazo el tuyo que tienes que sacar partido de una ERRATA.*


----------



## Nass (10 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> *Nivelazo el tuyo que tienes que sacar partido de una ERRATA.*



Es que si en todos tus mensajes pones proyectando y encima en el ultimo lo pones mal y en negrita.....
¿Que esperas,?
¿Aplausos?
No me das ni para empezar.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Y aunque así fuera?
> 
> Estáis fatal. ¿Es envidia porque un tío con cara normalota folla más que vosotros y hay que buscar excusas tontas?
> 
> ...



Yo puedo entender que una que este muy buena, se vaya siempre con el que esta muy bueno. Pero hay que ser muy puta para buscarse a los que las tratan como a rameras. O al menos que reconozcan que les mola que les metan caña de la wena, y no que despues de liarse con gorilas del congo, vayan dandoselas de blanca paloma.

Lo de las zorras que van buscando un viejo con pasta si que no tiene explicacion ni perdon de dios. Es vomitivo. El unico ejemplo inverso era el del mariconazo ese que se lio con la duquesa de alba. 

Pero aqui la cuestion es que antiguamente, los altos se liaban con los altos, los buenorros con buenorros, gordos con gordos, feos con feos. Y todo el mundo follaba. Pero ahora las mujeres altas, bajas, gordas, feas, pobres, listas, tontas, putas, todas quieren follar solo con los alfas mas buenorros o con los viejos mas forrados. Y van subiditas porque alguien las ha hecho creer que ellas LO VALEN.

Pues no gorda, conformate con un gordo como tu.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2019)

¿los videos solo rulan por wassup?


----------



## NPI (10 Mar 2019)

Un saludo.


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Pero aqui la cuestion es que antiguamente, los altos se liaban con los altos, los buenorros con buenorros, gordos con gordos, feos con feos. Y todo el mundo follaba. Pero ahora las mujeres altas, bajas, gordas, feas, pobres, listas, tontas, putas, todas quieren follar solo con los alfas mas buenorros o con los viejos mas forrados. Y van subiditas porque alguien las ha hecho creer que ellas LO VALEN.



La gente lo hacía obligada por la moral cristiana. Y aún así había putiferio, sólo que menos evidente. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Pero ahora las mujeres altas, bajas, gordas, feas, pobres, listas, tontas, putas, todas quieren follar solo con los alfas mas buenorros o con los viejos mas forrados. Y van subiditas porque alguien las ha hecho creer que ellas LO VALEN.
> Pues no gorda, conformate con un gordo como tu.



Claro. Y los tíos no quieren ligar con "modelos" ¿no? 
Vistas las respuestas de la mayoría en este hilo me parece que los tíos son más superficiales que nadie, y tampoco es que acepten eso de salir los feos con feas, etc... 
En el hilo en el que varios garrulos son incapaces de entender que prefiramos a Russel que a un modelo ¿qué narices es eso de que LAS mujeres buscan alfas buenorros o viejos forrados?

El caso es culpar siempre a las mujeres, solo a ellas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Mar 2019)

sikel, si la tia tiene las tetas HHHHEnormes no pasa nada si es fea, pa que veas que no somos tan superficiales


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Por lo mismo que he tenido un ligue con tripa y lorzas (más gordo que Russel) y que me atraía mucho más que ese modelo y 50 más todos juntos.



¿Eso fué cuando aceptaste la copa de Calopez?


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Mar 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> me suda la puta polla, el hijo de puta deberia ser detenido.



¿Y ellas?


----------



## Chimpu (10 Mar 2019)

]






Sin conocerlo, y desde un punto de vista estético,el tipo tiene una cara harmoniosa, pelo corto y bien arreglado, ojos semicaidos como almendras y mirada entre un hombre inocente y pillo, nariz y labios normales. Canas !!!que bajo mi punto de vista le quedan bien, es de esos casos que el portador las luce....a diferencia de otros que las canas los dejan derroidos.

Esto solo la apariencia física, habria que analizar la otra faceta importante para ligar con mujeres, sus habilidades sociales,labia, simpatía, palabreria...sus dotes o skill de seductor que parece es elevado..

Luego ya que sea un cirujano, y tenga clínicas y la vida resuelta añaden un plus más muy importante. Yo creo que es un caso de hombre que para fortuna de él, reune todos los atributos para mojar más de una y dos bragas.

Si a eso le sumais que trabaja en un lugar donde se relaciona con muchas mujeres pues tiene muchas posibilidades


----------



## Monchitto (10 Mar 2019)

Veis cuando digo que la siken es una feminazi de mierda y que defiende que las mujeres sean PUTAS PUERCAS DE MIERDA??

Mira pedorra, yo si una tía me gusta no tiene trato A y otra que no me gusta


Chimpu dijo:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te falta hablar de lo más importante, debe tener buena polla


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Veis cuando digo que la siken es una feminazi de mierda y que defiende que las mujeres sean PUTAS PUERCAS DE MIERDA??
> 
> Mira pedorra, yo si una tía me gusta no tiene trato A y otra que no me gusta
> 
> Te falta hablar de lo más importante, debe tener buena polla



Eres deficiente mental o algo así.
Muestra dónde he defendido todo eso que dices.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo te hablo como mujer y te dijo que es un hombre atractivo, independientemente de su trabajo. Maduro ya pero atractivo. Por cierto, su mujer y sus hijas ahora ya saben por qué siempre llegaba tarde a casa




En lugar de hablar como mujer, deberías mirar uno de los tres videos y ver que el tío gasta una buena barriga cervecera y es un retaco. De hecho la tía que se folla es más alta que él.

Hipergamia y tds pts everywhere. Lo demás son paparruchas.


----------



## Cormac (10 Mar 2019)

El de la derecha me suena un montón y ahora no caigo quien es.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2019)

Esta historia es tremendamente instructiva.
Aprended hijosdepvta, no os quedéis lloriqueando. Mejorad joder, lo que dice Siken es valioso, así piensan las tías.
Dejaros de gilipolleces de "es un viejo" "yo soy más guapo" y cosas así.
Sacad el puto jugo joder.


----------



## Cormac (10 Mar 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Un tío que además de tener un barco que vale más que el piso donde vive el 90% de este foro estaba considerado el mejor profesional de cirugía maxilofacial de Valencia y algunos aún se preguntan por qué las traía locas (aparte de que para tener 50 tacos se conserva de puta madre)



46 años me suena haber leído.
Tiene mas cara de 50 que de 46 de todas formas.
Ese tio de oficinista pelado le iría justo para ligar. Hay una foto junto al rey. A ver si alguien le puede sacar su altura aproximada. Si mide por debajo drl 1'80 y tenía 46 años sería un don nadie, no me jodais.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Mar 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Claro. Y los tíos no quieren ligar con "modelos" ¿no?



Una cosa es lo que quieran. Incluso lo que intenten. Pero cuando fracasan son realistas y se conforman con menos.

Las mujeres no. Ya pueden ser el mismisimo GOLUM con coño, que ellas no se conforman con algo menos que no sea Brad Pit en 7 años en el tibet. 

Porque ellas LO MERECEN. Y punto. Y todo lo que no sea eso, merece todos sus desprecios. 

Pues como es evidente, hay que llamarlas jodidas y asquerosas putas, porque es lo que son. Y encima baratas, odiosas, quemadas y sin fuste. Mas que de putas de poceras las ponia yo.


----------



## clinadin (10 Mar 2019)

Dónde habéis podido ver los vídeos? Porque a mí no me han llegado en ninguna cadena de WhatsApp


----------



## cruel e inhumano (10 Mar 2019)

Como ha dicho otro florero, con la foto con el rey es más que suficiente para montar un harem.
Además es rico, rico, millonario.
Además es tu jefe.
Además estás en competición con el resto de tías jijiji de la clínica
Además es un crack en lo suyo, está en la élite cirujaniense
Además al llegar al curro seguramente dice "buenos días preciosa" sonriendo con su dentadura impecable.
Todos esos son atractivos que superan con creces la edad, la barriga cervecera o lo que sea que le falte en comparación al malote veinteañero musculitos del gimnasio.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Mar 2019)

Ja, ja , jaaaa.... Ay que bueno.... Y la tia dice "puta, puta, puta".... Se ve que le gusta a la muy cochina . El tío percute regular , ni mal ni bien . Tiene ritmo y le da con algo de brío pero no mucho. Si yo pillo a esa la cabeza le rebota contra el espejo y da unos gritos que se enteran en todo el hospital. Ja , ja , jaaaa.... Es genial . Ahora vendrán las feminazis con los sobacos morados a montarle al pobre hombre un akelarre y lo querrán crucificar vivo.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Mar 2019)

Está en Xvideos . Hay que poner en el buscador de la página "Valencia" y después la selección de los últimos tres días . Veanlo antes de que lleguen con la gran tijera y lo censuren las feministas.


----------



## Ryder (10 Mar 2019)

... la tía del vídeo me parece una mujer entrada en edad normal ... Desconozco su situación personal, pero es casi seguro que supiera que el que la empotra a parte de ser millonario está casado.

Follarse a un casado a sabiendas es de PUTA

El?.. un cabron que si tiene buena esposa merece que lo viogenicen y que le repudien aus hijos


----------



## damnit (10 Mar 2019)

Cirujano acaudalado de mediana edad empotrándose a chortinas

LO NUNCA VISTO HOYGAN


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En lugar de hablar como mujer, deberías mirar uno de los tres videos y ver que el tío gasta una buena barriga cervecera y es un retaco. De hecho la tía que se folla es más alta que él.
> 
> Hipergamia y tds pts everywhere. Lo demás son paparruchas.



Tiene un cuerpo como el que tenéis la grandísima mayoría de los hombres y más, llegados a una edad ¿ o acaso crees que cuando se quitan camisas y camisetas nos encontramos cosas así habitualmente?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Mar 2019)

Ya he visto el vidreo. Tanto revuelo pa eso? Si eso pasa todos los dias lo que pasa que no los pillan.


----------



## dinio amol (10 Mar 2019)

Qué poco conocéis a las mujeres.


----------



## Van der Graaf (10 Mar 2019)

La enfermera del vídeo le dice lo de "cariño, cariñooo..." con la misma intensidad y credibilidad que cualquier puta de 60 leuros la media 

Podría haber hecho exactamente eso mismo (bueno no, mejor) en cualquier discreto pisito de la Avenida de Francia por un par de billetes y sin consecuencias, pero con esa cara de tolai que se gasta era inevitable que se jodiera la vida así  Me nutre bastante


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Mar 2019)

Legiones de NuncaFollistas, cabreados más que un mono, viendo como, mientras ellos no se comen un colín, un tío con un careto feo, ha podido lo que ellos ni en sus sueños más húmedos. Vamos, la típica envidia que ya se sentía, y más ahora con todo lo que ha llovido, por españoles como Alfredo Landa, bajito, casi marrónido, y encima más cateto que un cateto de pueblo, pero sin la delicadeza ni el maquillaje y cremitas de los ejpañoles de hoy en día.


----------



## Ryder (10 Mar 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Cirujano acaudalado de mediana edad empotrándose a chortinas
> 
> LO NUNCA VISTO HOYGAN



Que chortina? Si tiene pinta de madre cuarentona totalmente standard...


----------



## damnit (10 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Que chortina? Si tiene pinta de madre cuarentona totalmente standard...



las cuarentonas son las que se dejan grabar porque ya les da igual tó

a saber la de chortinas que se habrá empotrado ese semental


----------



## audienorris1899 (10 Mar 2019)

Aunque os joda, el tipo es un alfa de manual: pelazo, bronceado, no gordo, no bajo, enorme prestigio profesional, jefe que trabaja rodeado de hembras, cash a mansalva, barquito atracado en el puerto, fotos con el mismísimo Rey de España. Pero es que además es CIRUJANO, DENTISTA, DOCTOR o lo que coño sea, la profesión más anhelada entre las hembras. Teniendo todo eso, no le hace falta tener mil amigos o contar muy bien los chistes, porque las bragas se aflojan solas con su presencia. Como dije antes, las mujeres son tan simples, que tan sólo enseñándoles esa foto al lado del Rey ya sentirían una enorme atracción hacia él.

TODAS, TODAS, TODAS SON PUTAS, y el que niegue esto, es que es un jodido betazo que nunca ha tenido a una mujer comportándose como una puta para él. Y si no, mirad el vídeo donde ella misma admite lo que realmente es. TODAS SON PUTAS, pero sólo con ese 10% de hombres que les atraen de verdad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

Qué tontería. Muchos médicos sobre todo los de menos de 40 años tienen contratos de mierda y llegan a 2000 euros a base de guardias infernales. La profesión médica es la que más atrae a las mujeres, es que no es el estatus de ser jefe de servicio o tener prestigio, es simplemente por ser lo que son.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> ... la tía del vídeo me parece una mujer entrada en edad normal ... Desconozco su situación personal, pero es casi seguro que supiera que el que la empotra a parte de ser millonario está casado.
> 
> Follarse a un casado a sabiendas es de PUTA
> 
> El?.. un cabron que si tiene buena esposa merece que lo viogenicen y que le repudien aus hijos



La que se autodenomina puta en su facebook se ve que tiene hijos , una con traje de primera comunión y otro más pequeño , dos por lo menos y supongo que marido, esa lo tiene peor ya que era una empleada , el cirujano empotrador vendió la empresa hace unos años con lo cual tiene la vida resuelta .

La mujer de uno de mis mejores amigos es dentista y el cachondeito que hay en el sector aquí en Valencia es brutal, el tío se ve que era fantasmilla, muy conocido y había triunfado a nivel profesional con lo cual las envidias serán importantes lo van a triturar, y a ellas que se está hablando de él pero las que salen en el vídeo también se van a llevar lo suyo.


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Os falta otra cosa.

El lema es: putas, barcos y ... 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Valentinoys dijo:


> La que se autodenomina puta en su facebook se ve que tiene hijos , una con traje de primera comunión y otro más pequeño , dos por lo menos y supongo que marido, esa lo tiene peor ya que era una empleada , el cirujano empotrador vendió la empresa hace unos años con lo cual tiene la vida resuelta .
> 
> La mujer de uno de mis mejores amigos es dentista y el cachondeito que hay en el sector aquí en Valencia es brutal, el tío se ve que era fantasmilla, muy conocido y había triunfado a nivel profesional con lo cual las envidias serán importantes lo van a triturar, y a ellas que se está hablando de él pero las que salen en el vídeo también se van a llevar lo suyo.



El si no lo despluman, que pueden hacerlo, tiene la vida " resuelta", ella a ver dónde va a trabajar, se ha visto su cara y se saben nombre y apellidos, ninguna clínica dental la va a contratar.
No sé qué debía estar pensando, quizás que iba a cazar al cirujano dándole sexo... no sé.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

El hombre es multimillonario nada menos, por poner dentaduras postizas cosa que es algo tan básico de salud que debería entrar en la sanidad pública.


----------



## Dan Daly (10 Mar 2019)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> status.......si fuese el conserje o el limpiaculos no follaría ni con su mano.



Venga, un poco de nivel cultural: HIPERGAMIA

Hala, ya está.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Mar 2019)

Ahora veremos un chorro de denuncias por violación hacia este señor. Y luego, nos vendrán con que eran tías dignas, manipuladas por el patriarcado.

Aquí se ha destapado lo que sucede en cada una de las empresas de este país.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Mar 2019)

Buenos dias,vamos a ver...

1 Creo que se puede opinar sin insultar a nadie , a nadie personalmente del foro. Eso te deberia descalificar como opinador. 

2 Lo más importante para ligar por encima de lo físico y el dinero , son ser un tio con oratoria y con buenas habilidades sociales y Don de Gentes, eso es algo que o lo tienes o no. Un cirujano además es un comercial de su empresa ya que es su negocio y su profesión. Lo mismo que otros profesionales liberales como Abogados, Arquitectos, Artistas... son profesiones que si o si necesitas Don de Gentes, ser simpático y saber venderse..ojo! Además de demostrarlo, pero con saberse vender y que eres el mejor ya tienes un 70% ganado aunque no lo seas...no se si sabeis por donde voy.

3 Donde trabajes ,también es importante,. Este tio trabaja en lugares , clínicas, hospitales donde un 80% son mujeres. Otros no tienen esa suerte.

4 Tu vida social o estatus cuando cierras la persiana del negocio, es sumamente importante. Este tio se debe codear con la jet set de Valencia y media España, eso son muchas reuniones, congresos,cenas por aqui y allá. Una vida muy social.

5 Fisico, obviamente o gustas o no gustas pero a veces no hay un patrón de belleza. Lo que para mi es bello para otro no lo es y viceversa.

6 Dinero. Para que negarlo, es de lo más importante. Tener dinero te da seguridad,autoestima, estás bien y feliz, tranquilidad te garantiza una buena calidad de vida llena de chalets, yates, aviones privados, ferraris y eso lo notan y como a todos ,incluido las mujeres, nos gusta. 


En resumen ligar no solo depende del fisico y el dinero aunque si he de decir que esto ayuda muchísimo. Pero mucha atención a los puntos 2 y 3 porque son esenciales si además los complementas o tienes la suerte de complementarlos con los puntos ,4,5 y 6.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Mar 2019)

¿Dónde están los putos vídeos? soy el único que no los ha visto. Necesito verlos para opinar.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2019)

Este pego el pelotazo hace un año vendiendo su grupo a otro mayor.

Portobello Capital compra el grupo clínico valenciano Dental Dr. Senís

El sector es lo que es y está tratado como algo superficial y estético cuando muchas veces no lo es , pero tampoco veo que la gente se queje mucho, tienes a toda la progredumbre vendiendo como un éxito el cambio de sexo en la pública en cambio que un simple empaste que es necesario no entre ni mú.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Pues si eres más feo que ese y te impresiona su pelo debes ser el puto Godzilla.
> 
> Soy como un millón de veces más guapo que ese y mis amigos también y todos tenemos pelo y ninguna cana.
> 
> ...



No es feo. Es viejo e ya. Aún así se conserva bien para la edad que tiene.

Queda más que evidente que si en vez de médico famoso y millonario fuera el celador del Hospital no cataba cirujana putona a pelito. Si acaso alguna celadora choni y obesa con cara de asco.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Mar 2019)

No vayas o no firmes.

A mi ya me han dicho varios cirujanos masilofaciales que seria conveniente implantar dos piezas dentales y no se que más... bien aún están esperando.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Este pego el pelotazo hace un año vendiendo su grupo a otro mayor.
> 
> Portobello Capital compra el grupo clínico valenciano Dental Dr. Senís
> 
> El sector es lo que es y está tratado como algo superficial y estético cuando muchas veces no lo es , pero tampoco veo que la gente se queje mucho, tienes a toda la progredumbre vendiendo como un éxito el cambio de sexo en la pública en cambio que un simple empaste que es necesario no entre ni mú.



La saludo bucodental es importantísima, igual de importante que la del corazón o la del riñón, de hecho, tener la boca mal puede provocarte serios problemas de corazón por poner un ejemplo.... pero esto no importa, que se sigan lucrando a base de bien con la salud básica de la gente.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (10 Mar 2019)

al tipo le han echado del hospital

pero de la piara de zorras adulteras nadie sabe nada. ah bueno, si: "SE ENCUENTRAN EN TRATAMIENTO PSICOLOGICO"


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Tiene un cuerpo como el que tenéis la grandísima mayoría de los hombres y más, llegados a una edad ¿ o acaso crees que cuando se quitan camisas y camisetas nos encontramos cosas así habitualmente?
> Ver archivo adjunto 89996



Pero tú no decías ligar muy poco o casi nada además de tener poco libido.

Cuenta,cuenta tus a aventuras de carruseles


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

En este foro se suele decir que los que más follan son los malotes mazados...y ni de coña (follarán pero con tías que lindan lo lumpénico, chonis, madres solteras, etc). Un médico sin llegar a ser un cirujano Top como éste puede follar muchsísimo más, dentro o fuera de su entorno de trabajo, y sin tener ni de lejos la pasta que tiene éste

Os parecerá increíble pero la atracción femenina por ciertas profesiones puede ser impresionante, aparte físico o dinero. Y para suerte de ellos, médico es la preferida de las mujeres


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Calvolopez de mierda dijo:


> Pero tú no decías ligar muy poco o casi nada además de tener poco libido.
> 
> Cuenta,cuenta tus a aventuras de carruseles



Yo soy fea y estoy momificada desde los veinte no me mira un hombre ni cuando se tropieza conmigo así que no puedo contar.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Mar 2019)

Eso es lo que te han vendido porque es un negocio. Si fuera gratis no te lo dirian alegremente.

A ver no compares el cáncer que es a vida o muerte con ponerse dientes.

Sin dientes con una dentadura postiza tiras millas no necesitas más

Por dos o tres dientes que te falten idem. Tiras con los buenos, para eso tenemos varios.

Además sin dientes la gente mastica con las encias como pueden, estas se hacen duras y fuertes. Es el caso de mi padre y mi abuelo a ambos se le cayeron todos los dientes y no llevaban ni dentadura. Mi abuelo falleció con 98 años. Mi padre tiene 66.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Eso es lo que te han vendido porque es un negocio. Si fuera gratis no te lo dirian alegremente.
> 
> A ver no compares el cáncer que es a vida o muerte con ponerse dientes.
> 
> ...



Tener heridas ( por dentaduras postizas de quita y pon) o la boca en malas condiciones te puede provocar algo tan serio como un infarto de miocardio.
Una mala salud bucodental puede aumentar en hasta un 40% el riesgo de muerte precoz


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

A un maxilofacial de este nivel se la pela que la odontología estuviera incluida en la SS....


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Tener heridas ( por dentaduras postizas de quita y pon) o la boca en malas condiciones te puede provocar algo tan serio como un infarto de miocardio.



O un cáncer en la boca. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

Eso es totalmente falso.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Mar 2019)

Todas las cirujias que no son a vida o muerte son sacacuartos. Sin dientes o falta de ellos te vas a morir? 

El problema es que vivimos en una sociedad de parecer siempre joven, impecable,del culto al cuerpo de ser los más guapos...nos venden que asi seremos más felices y gustaremos más.


----------



## Turgot (10 Mar 2019)

BLASTER TENÍA RAZÓN


----------



## Van der Graaf (10 Mar 2019)

Aquí una entrevista con él. Tiene pinta de ser uno de esos buenos tipos que no sabe cómo se las gastan las chorbis


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo soy fea y estoy momificada desde los veinte no me mira un hombre ni cuando se tropieza conmigo así que no puedo contar.



No será para tanto. Una fotoflorera podría desmentir lo que dices


----------



## JAG63 (10 Mar 2019)

Viendo el video me parece una agresión sexual de libro basada en la posición de superioridad del hombre que impide a la fémina defenderse. En ningun momento se constata el consentimiento explícito por parte de ella. Sí es sí.



Es coña


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> al tipo le han echado del hospital
> 
> pero de la piara de zorras adulteras nadie sabe nada. ah bueno, si: "SE ENCUENTRAN EN TRATAMIENTO PSICOLOGICO"



Al tipo no le han echado de ningún hospital porque parece ser que sólo alquilaba quirófanos para operar.
A ella la clínica, que ya no es propiedad de él, la puede echar y lo va a tener difícil, difícil, para poder encontrar otro trabajo de odontóloga.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2019)

El es de Castellón de tercera -cuarta generación de médicos, el padre era un jefazo del hospital de Castellón, pertenecía al entorno de amigos de los Costa (Juan y Ricardo) es un peso pesado en el colegio de odontólogos, de hecho el Coleg. (ICOEV)de odontólogos desde ayer quiere emitir un comunicado condenando este hecho y el está intentando pararlo con toda la influencia que tiene allí...


----------



## Kazatrolls (10 Mar 2019)

Vaya manera de cagarse un negocio y reputación por un polvete. Luego decimos de las tías, pero a este se le fue la sangre a la polla completamente. Si tu negocio depende de tu imagen y estás casado con mujer e hijos, cómo mierdas te grabas follando? SUBNORMAL, infantil, incauto y juanlanas. Seguro que alguna a la que se folló quería sacarle algo más y él al negarse y sentirse ella usada y menospreciada, se tomó la revancha y de paso darle el gusto a quienes le tenían envidia, que como anda hoy el mundo serían muchos


----------



## NCB (10 Mar 2019)

Los hospitales son auténticos putiferios.

Médicos con cash y sanitarias salidas, qué puede salir mal?

PD: Yo me follé a una del sector y joder que putas arpías son. Bueno más de lo habitual digo.


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Profesionalmente no han hecho nada malo, ¿no? Que yo sepa al menos.



Hombre, da muy mala imagen del hospital. Además de estar follando con los pijamas del área quirúrgica. 

Una cosa es lo que hagas en tu casa. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué exactamente no la van a contratar, por la imagen de puta? Profesionalmente no han hecho nada malo, ¿no? Que yo sepa al menos.



¿SI tú tuvieras una clínica odontológica contratarías a una chica a la que ha visto toda España el culo y como le hacía una felación al jefe con mucho ímpetú y le daba tris tras por detrás...?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y los hombres no entendéis nuestro gusto sobre los hombres.
> 
> 
> Hombre objetivamente guapísimo y con cuerpazo, no me atrae lo más mínimo:
> ...




1. Desconocido con un poquito de ramalazo gay.

2. Famosísimo (y riquísimo) actor de _Jewllywood _especializado en papeles de tipo duro y malote. 

Efectivamente, para las mujeres el físico no es tan importante como para nosotros y ellas valoran mucho el estatus social y los beneficios del mismo que lo acompañan, empezando por el _cash _sano. Este _matasanos _en la calle es un cuarentón bien conservado sin más de tantos, pero en el contexto del hospital es un macho de altísimo estatus por lo que no es nada raro que se lo rifasen las hembras. Su gran error ha sido dejarse filmar en plena faena, pero siendo un profesional tan cualificado no creo que le afecte más allá de una bronca y quizá una pequeña sanción. Respecto al culpable de que se haya difundido el _vídrio_, yo apostaría por alguna de las _tordacs _que se ha estado pinchando, harta de ser usada como cubo de semen, a quien quizá el_ ciru-fucker_ le había prometido que iba a dejar a su mujer para seguir follándosela....o bien uno de los muchos maridos y novios corneados. Espero que si alguno decide hacer justicia por su cuenta, tenga mejor ojo a la hora de contratar los especialistas necesarios que cierto cornudo asturiano bien conocido de este foro.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Si está buena y trae clientes claro. Si las marujas la boicotean hipócritamente porque son tan putazas como ella, no.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no han hecho nada ilegal o incorrecto profesionalmente entiendo por tu respuesta maruja.



Sí claro, claro... sólo irían a hacer mofa las marujas, los hombres no....


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Que me digas si han hecho algo ilegal o incorrecto profesionalmente.
> 
> La gente iría por el morbo, habría cola, y sería un buen negocio contratarles. Anda que no hace eso la gentuza marujona, la moralidad se la suda, les pueden el morbo y el cotilleo.



Da imagen de cero profesionalidad.
La gente morbosa entraría miraría y poco más, para temas de salud hasta los más liberales piden concentración y profesionalidad.


----------



## pocholito (10 Mar 2019)

seguro que haora les sale trabajpo en facking o cumloader.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Y una mierda. Anda que no hay miles de casos de gente que comete delitos o marranadas y se hacen famosos y se forran por eso. Mira Olvido Hormigos joder.



Vivimos en una sociedad cada vez con menos moral y más decrepita, en la que por ejemplo, las mujeres que triunfan son tías cuyo único mérito es estar operadas de todo, haber hecho vídeos porno y tener hijos a los diecinueve... Así que sí, puede que sea ahora cuando triunfen como nunca.
Menudo futuro nos espera.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (10 Mar 2019)

El problema es que es un polvo heterosexual. Así que la ha cagado.

Si se hubiera follado el culo de otro hombre, no solo no le despedirían, sino que el lobby LGTBCIS haría piña con él y las televisiones estarían el día entero consultando a gente por la calle que dirían quer les parece muy bien y que hay que preservar la intimidad de las personas. Y el cirujano acabaría siendo ministro de sanidad, como poco.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Mar 2019)

Dice que le han robado el móvil pero que luego se lo han devuelto en un sobre, que es todo una trama para desprestigiarle y que son todos los vídeos con la misma persona,

Luis Senís: «He sido víctima de una trama que ha intentado perjudicarme en el ámbito profesional»

Los hechos arrancan a principios de febrero, cuando al parecer le roban uno de sus móviles. «No le di mucha importancia, pero el martes de hace dos semanas me sustraen mi teléfono personal, con mis contactos, las fotos y vídeos de los últimos cuatro o cinco años». A partir de ese momento, empiezan a llegar a sus allegados y conocidos mensajes «que buscan mi perjuicio y me dirijo a personas que podrían estar involucradas para evitar acudir a la policía, pero niegan que tengan algo que ver». En estos últimos días, se difunden también varios vídeos de contenido sexual en los que aparece. *«Son cuatro, de hace unos tres años y todos con la misma persona»*. La polémica surge por uno de ellos, *grabado en las instalaciones de la citada clínica*. «Era viernes por la noche, no quedaba casi nadie y estábamos en el vestuario donde nos cambiamos. Pido disculpas porque fue un error. Los otros tres vídeos son en el ámbito doméstico». Tras difundirse el contenido del móvil, según explica Senís, contactó con el hospital -en el que alquila quirófanos para acometer sus intervenciones- para indicarles que, para evitar perjudicar tanto al centro como a la doctora que también aparece en los vídeos, *ya no iba a continuar realizando intervenciones en sus instalaciones*.

En paralelo a la investigación policial por el robo de los móviles y por la suplantación de identidad -en el envío de mensajes desde su teléfono-, este especialista ha anunciado también demandas judiciales contra la difusión de contenidos que podrían atentar contra su honor, intimidad o propia imagen. «Han dicho que hay vídeos con varias doctoras, con pacientes, que me han despedido; *han difundido otros en los que no soy yo, pero dicen que sí, pero todo esto es falso*. Los que han difamado *van a ir al juzgado* porque tendrán que demostrar lo que han dicho», advierte.
El pasado jueves, *en un sobre a su nombre, llegaron al centro hospitalario los dos móviles*. «Los cogí y los llevé a la comisaría de Patraix sin tocarlos para evitar borrar las huellas que pudieran tener», hecho que, sin duda, facilitará las pesquisas de los agentes de la policía para averiguar la identidad de los responsables.


----------



## JKL-2 (10 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> *Lo que han hecho a nivel profesional no tiene el menor problema, lo hace todo el mundo y no pasa nada.*
> 
> A nivel personal, ellos sabrán si son infieles, pero hoy en día, todo el mundo lo es.
> 
> ...



Si claro , dejar fluir lefa y saliva en un ANTEQUIRÓFANO de odontología y maxilofacial ahora va a ser una buena praxis 

El Antequirófano es una zona limitada , si has entrado alguna vez en uno como paciente , aunque sea para quitarte un grano , deberías saber que es una zona donde se establecen normas estrictas de asepsia para limitar la posibilidad de contaminaciones (si llegas de la calle te hacen ponerte fundas al calzado , y el gorrito para el pelo )

De hecho , ese es el motivo de despido como indican en las noticias , más allá del morbo , este tipo y sus fulanas estaban cometiendo una imprudencia profesional . Las intervenciones de odontología , cirugía oral y maxilofacial , deben practicarse con un cuidado e higiene escrupulosa máxima , el riesgo de infecciones es elevadísimo . 

Si alguién se intervino en esa clínica por esos individuos y tuvo alguna complicación o infección extraña , no estaría de más que investigarán el motivo de la "cadena de infección" 



> Tras viralizarse, el caso ha conmocionado a la comunidad médica, ha conllevado un *aluvión de denuncias* por parte de los implicados y se encuentra* bajo juicio*. Más allá dele escándalo sexual, fuentes de la clínica han confirmado al diario que el motivo del despido reside en que, como pudieron comprobar, una de las escenas estaba g*rabada en el interior de uno de los lavabos del centro*, un *ante-quirófano*, lugar que tiene que permanecer *aséptico* para evitar que posibles infecciones puedan introducirse en la sala de operaciones.


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Si claro , dejar fluir lefa y saliva en un ANTEQUIRÓFANO de odontología y maxilofacial ahora va a ser una buena praxis
> 
> El Antequirófano es una zona limitada , si has entrado alguna vez en uno como paciente , aunque sea para quitarte un grano , deberías saber que es una zona donde se establecen normas estrictas de asepsia para limitar la posibilidad de contaminaciones (si llegas de la calle te hacen ponerte fundas al calzado , y el gorrito para el pelo )
> 
> ...



No es el antequirófano. Parece que es donde están las taquillas y los lavabos, entre el área quirúrgica y el exterior.

Ese sitio es todo menos aséptico. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (10 Mar 2019)

No os hagáis pajas mentales, este tipo ligaba por ser un desecho social, sin ética ni moral. Este es el tipico chulillo patan que les gusta tanto a las mujeres, aunque luego lo nieguen. Ni siquiera tenía la decencia de llevarselas a un hotel, si no que lo hacía en su lugar de trabajo. Por no hablar de su poca inteligencia de grabarlo y guardarlo todo en su telefono movil. Si a eso le añades que tiene estatus, y una profesión con mucha ligera de cascos.. pues blanco y en botella.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Ningún paciente o colega, nadie que le conozca, le va a poder ver con los mismos ojos nunca más, las guasas van a ser siempre finas filipinas.

Por lo demás, sus declaraciones suenan a burdos intentos desesperados para limpiar su imagen.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (10 Mar 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Por lo demás, sus declaraciones suenan a burdos intentos desesperados para limpiar su imagen.



Quizás menos burdos de lo que parecen, la pasta y contactos consiguen abogados resolutivos. Toda esa charada de "me robaron los teléfonos y ahora me los devuelven" huele fatal. No sé que trama el tipo, pero no me gusta.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

¿Eres sucnor o no sabes leer? Es licenciada en odontología y por la pública, así que de iletrada nada.


----------



## Vorsicht (10 Mar 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> ¿Eres sucnor o no sabes leer? Es licenciada en odontología y por la pública, así que de iletrada nada.



Será por la púbica!!!!


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Mar 2019)

Ya lo creo, memorizar datos no hace que tengas clase o saber estar ni siquiera te hace sabio.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

De chonis una carrera que suele ser la segunda de más nota en todas ls universidades y que tiene presencia de gente bien bastante destacada. Aham


----------



## Don Bocadillon (10 Mar 2019)

Y tú lees enciclopedias cuando vas al váter.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> De chonis una carrera que suele ser la segunda de más nota en todas ls universidades y que tiene presencia de gente bien bastante destacada. Aham



Es una carrera que, aún en la pública, cuesta muchos cuartos por el material.

En todo caso, el saber estar no te lo da una carrera universitaria. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (10 Mar 2019)

Si realmente le gustas, si. Como cualquier mujer. Aparte que estas de chortis poco, ya tenían sus años.


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Una mujer que te ama o que tiene mucho interés, se deja hacer prácticamente cualquier cosa.

"Por ahí no, que duele", "me dan arcadas cariño" o "me da asco tragármelo" son frases que nunca te dirá la mujer de tu vida o una puta bienpagá. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Mar 2019)

Entonces hacer derecho y preparar opos a Notarías es según tú de chonis, mmkay?


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Lo de grabarse también está muy visto, por gente de toda clase y condición. Hoy en día más, dado que la tecnología es mucho más accesible. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Cada una moja bragas con lo que está acostumbrada. Conforme van ascendiendo son más difíciles de impresionar. Unas lo hacen con un BMW y otras con un Aston Martin, una mansión de 500 m^2 o un yate de 30 metros.



Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (10 Mar 2019)

Hay gente "pa tó". Las perversiones y fetichismos son cosas muy personales. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xort (10 Mar 2019)

Qué equivocado estás. Precisamente las que más se pasan son las chortenas con clase cuando se lían con uno que les gusta.


----------



## Xort (10 Mar 2019)

Grabarse follando es siempre un síntoma de ser un auténtico subnormal, como es ese tío enchufadito de familia rica.

Tú engáñate lo que quieras sobre las chicas que tienen clase, rojo subnormal.

Yo he visto en una cinta de vídeo a una tía muy pijita con mucha clase y super buenecita que solo ha tenido un novio en su vida y se casó con él, y se grabaron follando siendo novios y dejaron la cinta en el reproductor de vídeo por olvido y la pusimos y les vimos sus familares y nos quedamos congelados.

Pero sigue engañándote sobre que hay tías con clase y que los demás nos follamos guarras. Especialmente los comunistas progres muertos de hambre que solo os follais progres guarras y feas tiene gracia que digais eso.


----------



## Xort (10 Mar 2019)

Puto tarado comunista ridículo. No te has follado una tía con clase en tu vida, lumpen inmundo. De los más tarados del foro eres. Mi nick principal lo baneasteis los comunistas de mierda que trabajais para el perro Calopez. Eres un puto cutre comunista de mierda y en tu puta vida vas a catar una tía con clase a la que le gustes y haga de todo contigo.


----------



## Xort (10 Mar 2019)

Solo los auténticos subnormales primates como sois los rojos de clase baja hacéis eso.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Mar 2019)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> 1. Desconocido con un poquito de ramalazo gay.
> 
> 2. Famosísimo (y riquísimo) actor de _Jewllywood _especializado en papeles de tipo duro y malote.
> 
> Efectivamente, para las mujeres el físico no es tan importante como para nosotros y ellas valoran mucho el estatus social y los beneficios del mismo que lo acompañan, empezando por el _cash _sano. Este _matasanos _en la calle es un cuarentón bien conservado sin más de tantos, pero en el contexto del hospital es un macho de altísimo estatus por lo que no es nada raro que se lo rifasen las hembras. Su gran error ha sido dejarse filmar en plena faena, pero siendo un profesional tan cualificado no creo que le afecte más allá de una bronca y quizá una pequeña sanción. Respecto al culpable de que se haya difundido el _vídrio_, yo apostaría por alguna de las _tordacs _que se ha estado pinchando, harta de ser usada como cubo de semen, a quien quizá el_ ciru-fucker_ le había prometido que iba a dejar a su mujer para seguir follándosela....o bien uno de los muchos maridos y novios corneados. Espero que si alguno decide hacer justicia por su cuenta, tenga mejor ojo a la hora de contratar los especialistas necesarios que cierto cornudo asturiano bien conocido de este foro.



No te enteras de la misa la media.

La pava follaba porque este tío es un soltero (separado) con 8 cifras de patrimonio y ella juega sus bazas para convertirse en la segunda señora del doctor Senis y mandar su vida de hipotecada a 30 años con su Manolo por un piso Paco de mierda a tomar por culo, no es tonta, sabe que la posibilidad es del 0,01 %...¿pero y si suena la flauta?...lujos, descapotables, villas, barcos, regatas, boutiques en Paris, Haute Societe,etc...esa choni poligonera en sus buenos años se ha follado a todos los ciclados farloperos valencianos que la taladabran cual Black & Deckers...esa tía se descojona del sexo con el viejo, joder pero si es una de las peores interpretaciones que he visto en mi vida, y si el viejo no la convierte en su 2 esposa pues vale, sacará alguna subida de sueldo,estabilidad en el puesto, vacaciones etc..

Todas esas zorras saben que tarde o temprano habrá una 2 señora de Senis y están compitiendo por ello, que el viejo quiere follar a pelo...se folla a pelo...Que quiere fotos y videos...No hay problema...Que quiere que me mete un bate de béisbol por el culo...me lo meto.

¿Tienen ellas mejores oportunidades de dar el gran salto de estatus social que ese % de posibilidades de que el viejo decida que no es bueno estar sólo y se encapriche de mi por lo que sea?.

El Doctor Senis es un caramelo a la puerta de un colegio, lo sabe el y lo saben todas, sólo que una rebotada al ver que no conseguía el objetivo después de hacer todo tipo de guarrerias para complacer al viejo se ha vengado.


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

vladimirovich dijo:


> .



Magistral. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Mar 2019)

Nass dijo:


> Vivimos en una epoca magnifica, se esta grabando y comprobando como son las mujeres y eso quedara para la posteridad.
> Ya no solo seran escritos, refranes y rumores.
> Ahora en 1080p 60 fps o en 4k depende de la camara del movil.





Como dijo alguien, las redes sociales son una ventana al alma femenina, y no se ve más que mierda.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (11 Mar 2019)

Lo que tiene ser de familia con pasta.


----------



## needmoney (11 Mar 2019)

todos los cirujanos son sicopatas

hay que estar jodido de la cabeza para no marearse con la sangre


----------



## Xort (11 Mar 2019)

Algo en lo que nadie piensa es que este tío no es feliz.

Todo ese dinero no le ha servido para ser feliz con una mujer. Con ninguna. Probablemente ninguna le ha querido nunca porque es muy feo y le gustan las guapas y tiene un ego muy grande de pijo de mierda.


----------



## LAFLOR (11 Mar 2019)

indenaiks dijo:


> Yo creo que técnicamente no es delito, aunque no soy experto y juicios tenga y los gane.
> Si él no ha sido proactivo en la difusión y ellas se han dejado grabar...
> 
> Este es un claro pecado bajo la óptica de la religión feminazi. Ellas tendrían el derecho a ser percutidas y que los maridos fueran corneados sin castigo para ellas (si el caso fuera el contrario, demonizarían el acto y echarían a los leones a su marido) .
> ...



Delito no será pero expedientes discipñinarios espero que les caigan a todo el personal implicado...q se vayan al coche o a un hotel...


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Mar 2019)

No es lo mismo lo que le hicieron a un pariente mío médico por definir objetivamente en TV la Sanidad ("Esto es una mierda") que lo que le puedan hacer al cirujano follarín. A mí pariente lo castigaron a irse de un hospital a un ambulatorio (menos pasta), pero a éste un expediente que lo saque de ese hospital es regalarle su talento a otro hospital, que ganará un mejor servicio y más prestigio. 

Si lleva bien el tema risitas y comentarios jocosos y le echa morro al asunto, pues se puede quedar allí y no le van a hacer nada. De todas formas, cambiar de hospital da igual, porque ya tienen los vídeos en todos. 

Es incluso posible que pueda ganar contenciosos administrativos si se le castiga. A los albañiles o arquitectos follarines que ganan notoriedad grabada no se les demoniza y todo el mundo ya conoce que "hospital" podría ser intercambiable con "Babilonia", no es algo que escandalice demasiado.


----------



## César Borgia (11 Mar 2019)

Se comenta en radio macuto (wasap) que todo se debe a un "quítame allá esas pajas" entre pijos y yates por eso se ha filtrado , los enemigos que dice Senis pueden ser por motivos deportivos y cierto armador se la tiene jurada.

El armador castellonense Luis Senís, en pie de guerra


----------



## Ryder (11 Mar 2019)

*A LOS QUE ESTAIS DICIENDO QUE TIENE UN HARÉN DE 10 MUJERES, QUE SE FOLLA A CHORTINAS, QUE ES UN ALFA, ETC ... *¿podeis demostrarlo o son simples conjeturas, pajas mentales de especulaciones que os montais?

Yo es que solo veo un video muy demigrante donde un doctor cincuentón vestido de médico le echa un meneo a otra sanitaria tia madura random ... no a ningun bombón ... ni se folla nada que me haya echo exclamar .. ¡Que suerte, cabrón! ... 

me da mucha mas "envidia" / admiración un viejo de videos porno como oldje o el torbe mismamente que aunque de vez en cuando pillan cranko, también se la han metido a unas tias de aupa !!


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Se comenta en radio macuto (wasap) que todo se debe a un "quítame allá esas pajas" entre pijos y yates por eso se ha filtrado , los enemigos que dice Senis pueden ser por motivos deportivos y cierto armador se la tiene jurada.
> 
> El armador castellonense Luis Senís, en pie de guerra



Problemas del primer mundo. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

Lo que parece ser es que los videos son de hace dos o tres años, por lo que el marido cornudo ha estado mojando el churro en un susú relleno de crema pastelera de otro.

Con un poco de suerte los hijos no son suyos y se puede desentenderse del ser de luz sin arruinarse la vida. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

Se puede impugnar la paternidad si te separas y no es hijo biológico. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

Una cosa es que lo sepas y aceptes la paternidad, y otra que la aceptes mediante engaño. Creo que tienes hasta un año desde que te enteras de que no es tuyo. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (11 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El de la derecha me suena un montón y ahora no caigo quien es.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 89931



Es Pedro Duque, están en un simposio sobre fecundidad, I+D ya tu sabes (Inseminación+Depravación para los de letras)


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 Mar 2019)

y que se pensaban las tias que iban a conseguir por follarselo???


----------



## atracurio (11 Mar 2019)

Si sólo nos hubiésemos adaptado a la situación, ahora estaríamos rezando 5 veces al día mirando a la Meca. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vacutator (11 Mar 2019)

Ella también es muy reputa da


----------



## -Alexia- (11 Mar 2019)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No te enteras de la misa la media.
> 
> La pava follaba porque este tío es un soltero (separado) con 8 cifras de patrimonio y ella juega sus bazas para convertirse en la segunda señora del doctor Senis y mandar su vida de hipotecada a 30 años con su Manolo por un piso Paco de mierda a tomar por culo, no es tonta, sabe que la posibilidad es del 0,01 %...¿pero y si suena la flauta?...lujos, descapotables, villas, barcos, regatas, boutiques en Paris, Haute Societe,etc...esa choni poligonera en sus buenos años se ha follado a todos los ciclados farloperos valencianos que la taladabran cual Black & Deckers...esa tía se descojona del sexo con el viejo, joder *pero si es una de las peores interpretaciones que he visto en mi vid*a, y si el viejo no la convierte en su 2 esposa pues vale, sacará alguna subida de sueldo,estabilidad en el puesto, vacaciones etc..
> 
> ...



De que todas querían ser la segunda señora Senís no tengo dudas y viendo los vídeos aún me queda más claro.

Respecto a lo que he puesto en negrita, totalmente, malísima interpretación para que el sr. se crea una máquina sexual.


----------



## midelburgo (11 Mar 2019)

Tiene la mirada de los 1000 coños...


----------



## naberza (12 Mar 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> Una cosa es que lo sepas y aceptes la paternidad, y otra que la aceptes mediante engaño. Creo que tienes hasta un año desde que te enteras de que no es tuyo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Pongamos que lo dejas para el último día y la empleada de correos se va para el caribe con la bolsa y el especial de la loto, te pueden endilgar los trillizos del butanero para toda la vida.


----------



## naberza (12 Mar 2019)

Siendo coherentes si no puedes meterla sin permiso explícito, ¿no es lógico que en ese mismo documento figure la finalidad del coito?
El 99,99 % de los polvetes no tienen por finalidad la procreación, sino la diversión, ¿cuántos tíos la meterían si la tía les dice que quiere que la empreñe?


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (12 Mar 2019)

Eso es normal en muchos médicos que son diosecillos en los hospitales.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (13 Mar 2019)

midelburgo dijo:


> Tiene la mirada de los 1000 coños...



MARAVILLOSO


----------



## benvolio (1 Oct 2019)

Arrestan al cirujano del escándalo de los vídeos sexuales por tráfico de drogas

lo arrestan supuestamente


----------



## Cormac (1 Oct 2019)

benvolio dijo:


> Arrestan al cirujano del escándalo de los vídeos sexuales por tráfico de drogas
> 
> lo arrestan supuestamente



Flipante. Como se ha complicado la vida.


----------



## jotace (1 Oct 2019)

Muchos "trinfadores" de la vida tienen esa parte oculta.
Yo conozco a uno, familiar, que levantó una empresa de transporte de la nada a base de transportar digamos mercancías ilegales.
Nadié lo pilló y se pudo retirar con muuuuucho dinero.
Pero la historia del hombre hecho a si mismo desde la nada, del trinfador, muchas veces esconde eso.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2019)

_¡Menudo puto jefazo! _


No como @Doc Smoking que va buscando mambo de tren


----------



## filets (1 Oct 2019)

benvolio dijo:


> Arrestan al cirujano del escándalo de los vídeos sexuales por tráfico de drogas
> 
> lo arrestan supuestamente



Se las follaba a pelito porque era un traficante, no por ser buen médico
TNB


----------



## Aversiahoraviralizaisigua (17 Mar 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Yo creo que técnicamente no es delito, aunque no soy experto y juicios tenga y los gane.
> Si él no ha sido proactivo en la difusión y ellas se han dejado grabar...
> 
> Este es un claro pecado bajo la óptica de la religión feminazi. Ellas tendrían el derecho a ser percutidas y que los maridos fueran corneados sin castigo para ellas (si el caso fuera el contrario, demonizarían el acto y echarían a los leones a su marido) .
> ...



Lee la noticia de que han sido condenadas. Han pedido un préstamo para poder pagar la indemnización. Las tenéis con nombre y apellidos.


----------



## Aversiahoraviralizaisigua (7 May 2022)

Se os han ido las ganas ya de comentar?


----------

